# Alligator Balls



## Bangbang (Aug 5, 2006)

*Alligator Balls Recipe
*1 lb Chopped alligator meat
1 Egg
1 tb Finely chopped onions
1 tb Finely chopped celery
1 tb Finely chopped parsley
2 tb Finely chopped shallots
2 ts Lemon pepper
1/2 ts Salt
1/4 c Bread crumbs
1 c Cooking oil
Flour to dredge

Combine all ingredients, form 1 inch diameter balls, allow to set one hour. Dredge in flour and fry till brown. Serve hot.
This is from our alligator recipes collection.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 5, 2006)

Oy, vey! Alligators that sing soprano!


----------



## Constance (Aug 5, 2006)

I've had alligator balls, and they are really good! Best I remember, they were served with cocktail sauce.
We can't get alligator up here, but I'll bet one could make them with ground chicken or turkey...maybe add some Old Bay's or Cajun seasoning.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 5, 2006)

This is worth making just to see the expression on my family's faces when they ask what they are.   And I'm sure they taste great!


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 22, 2006)

Those soound really good.  Now if I could just find a good source for 'gator.  I did something like that with calamari once - fed it to everyone as "abalone balls".  Gawd my ex wouldn't eat anything I cooked for a week, he was really really pi$$ed!!!!!!     Served him right.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 23, 2006)

The name of it is just wrong, lol.  Maybe alligator 'spheres' would not be so suggestive


----------



## pdswife (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll serve them then next time I make lamb balls.  

I wonder if anyone besides Paul and I will try them?


----------



## CookBrian (Aug 23, 2006)

haha.. The name alone would steer people away.. lol


----------

